# PIR Sensors



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Could someone be so kind as to recommend a place to purchase PIR sensors?

Not the ones that must be hooked to a Prop-1 and so forth. Neither the ones that are transformed from flood lights. I have those. I need the ones that you can hook directly to your prop and are quite small. There's a Haunt company that sells them, but I can't think of the name.

Thanks!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Maybe something like this Empress? It's rated for 4 - 12VDC input power.
I have not purchased from the vendor however.
http://storea.sprawlingdelusions.co...id=28&osCsid=0e1225a3ebf8edeccdb3ba888f81a0d4


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I think you mean that you want to connect to your event controller?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think you mean that you want to connect to your event controller?


Exactly. We have two mat switches, two hand triggers and two flood light motion detectors. I'd like to use PIR Sensors, also.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

ScareFX said:


> Maybe something like this Empress? It's rated for 4 - 12VDC input power.
> I have not purchased from the vendor however.
> http://storea.sprawlingdelusions.co...id=28&osCsid=0e1225a3ebf8edeccdb3ba888f81a0d4


Those look like the ones that you hook up to the Prop-1


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How many do you need Gwen?


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> How many do you need Gwen?


How many ya got? LOL! Oh, two or three. Three depends on the price.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Let me see if I have a picture for you...


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I only use these for sounds anymore.
They're about as effective as the flood lights that you're using now.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Those are the ones Otaku brought to my attention. Those are not the ones I'm looking for. They are sold by companies that sell haunting supplies and are not enclosed in a case like that.


----------



## Stratusfear02 (Oct 1, 2006)

Empress- i think i might have found what your looking for

http://www.electronics123.com/s.nl;jsessionid=ac112b1e1f433e3ade861358411cbda7c02675e5e88d.e3eTaxaQbxmTe34LbheKc3yMaO1ynknvrkLOlQzNp65In0?category=50&it=A&id=448


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ouch, those are expensive!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Empress Nightshade said:


> Those are the ones Otaku brought to my attention. Those are not the ones I'm looking for. They are sold by companies that sell haunting supplies and are not enclosed in a case like that.


Ok, but these are an easy hack and wires do run to the event controller by 2 wires. These also run off a 9 volt battery.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Frightners, where could I get one of those and how hard is it to hack up?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

DarkShadows said:


> Frightners, where could I get one of those and how hard is it to hack up?


I think I've got about 10 or more to unload. I'll see if I can find a link or maybe someone here has a link to a hack.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Frighteners, I sent you a PM.

Empress, Here's the one from Parallax

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=555-28027

Scarry Terry sent me a wireing diagram on how to use one with out the Prop 1 board.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I think I've got about 10 or more to unload. I'll see if I can find a link or maybe someone here has a link to a hack.


FE, are these the ones I hacked last year? If so, you have the how-to on your web site.


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

I make and sell unenclosed pir sensor trigger boards. I don't want to post a link here and get in trouble for self promoting.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

gadget, post it in the selling section. Maybe you'll get some business.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Sickie Ickie said:


> gadget, post it in the selling section. Maybe you'll get some business.


The rules on posting in the Marketplace are listed in each of those forums. Those should be read carefully.


----------

